# Sigma 40ve



## want2wheel (Aug 19, 2007)

I am having problems with my 40ve, and would like to see if anyone else has had it. The first thing is that the amo jams, and the slide stays open almost every shot. I have tried 2 different types of amo with no difference. The second is that when I am shooting it the clip wants to just fall out. This happends to all 3 clips that I have. Is there a fix or is the Gun just a pile of crap. Thank You, Rob


----------



## monsterdawg725 (Nov 16, 2006)

what kind of ammo ? only one type you need to try different types. are you limp wristing that can make a pistol do that with the slide.its hard to believe that all three "magazines" could be defective but it is possible tho if your limp wristing you may be hitting the mag button and not realise it. is the mag catch button tough to push in or easy to push in with a mag in place? need a little more info than youve privided.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

want2wheel

I have had my 40VE for nearly a year with no problems. I feed all kinds of ammo through it. monsterdawg725 is right, limp wristing may be causing the jams and check the mag release. Also, did you disassemble and clean it before first using it? Make sure to do so and make sure the slide snaps into place. Check your slide spring and pin assembly to make sure they are in tact. Sigma's have plastic recoil spring pins. Though mine have held up fine after 1,500 rounds, yours may have broken. Good luck and add more detailed info if you can.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

See if you can get the range officer to shoot it some and see if he has the same problems as you. If he does them I would get ahold of S&W and send it back to them for repairs. Good luck.
How can I get my S&W handgun repaired? 
Please contact our Customer Support Center for instructions on how to return your handgun for repair: 1-800-331-0852 (Inside USA) 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (Mon-Fri)


----------



## swilliams9 (Dec 28, 2007)

I am having the same problem. I purchased my gun new and on the 11th round fired from it the extractor broke. The discharged round casing is not grabbed by the lip of the extractor and ejected, causing a jam every time. 
I'm not totally turned off by the gun, but it does make me wonder. Is there any way that I can make this repair myself? Like the above poster said, I don't want to have to wait until February to get my gun back.


----------



## swilliams9 (Dec 28, 2007)

by the way, SW40VE


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sure sounds like the magazine isn't pushed all the way in. Handguns don't have "clips"


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

swilliams9 said:


> I am having the same problem. I purchased my gun new and on the 11th round fired from it the extractor broke. The discharged round casing is not grabbed by the lip of the extractor and ejected, causing a jam every time.
> I'm not totally turned off by the gun, but it does make me wonder. Is there any way that I can make this repair myself? Like the above poster said, I don't want to have to wait until February to get my gun back.


The extractor is very easy to replace on this gun.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have had mine for about 4 weeks.
I just ran 200 rounds through it today and had zero problems. I would send it back to S&W right away!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have had mine for going on three years and it has been flawless. I didn't like that 11lb trigger pull and still don't but I learned to live with it as it was a gift from my girls.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got this pistol and havent had any problems with jamming at this time, but i find that its extremely inacurate at the range.. I wish i would have spent the Extra $150 to get the Glock 23.


----------



## Crawdaddy (Apr 1, 2011)

*Hey check it out*

There were many problems with the sigma series in the begginning, I own the sigma 40 VE and will stand by it but do understand the earlier models had many problems... basically if you dont have the accessory rail under the slide, you need to sell it an get an upgraded one... an as far as repair let Smith an wesson do it for you... more than likely it is free an they will do it right... you get what you pay for dont let time cost you your life get it done right. Hope I helped


----------



## tominmd (Jan 29, 2012)

*Try FB forum*



want2wheel said:


> I am having problems with my 40ve, and would like to see if anyone else has had it. The first thing is that the amo jams, and the slide stays open almost every shot. I have tried 2 different types of amo with no difference. The second is that when I am shooting it the clip wants to just fall out. This happends to all 3 clips that I have. Is there a fix or is the Gun just a pile of crap. Thank You, Rob


Join Facebook and look for the Smith & Wesson Corp. page - This page frequently has Smith & Wesson representatives that answers questions regarding repair and service, especially useful since there is a lifetime warranty for most products.


----------

